# website- you guys asked for it



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

hey here is my new website.

f a r g o s n o w DOT c o m ( remove the spaces) please dont repost the website name on plowsite without the spaces.

Its about 95% done, I just have to do some work on the rotating ad spaces. Our radio commmercials can be heard on here also, click the link on the left side.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

That is a nice site


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, one comment
the commercial stuff is at the bottom. most people won't see it. Everything should display or be linked from the top of the page. People rarely scroll down beyond their screen. (true, check it, professional designers know this).

You should either get commercial up top, or put a link or something
JMHO


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

looks fancy, i like the radio commercials. but i would definately agree with lone cowboy, you want to try to make the website so they arent scrolling.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

great page, if i enter to win, will you still come out and plow my driveway for free? im only in western ny...


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks guys. I am thinking of building a link bar for the top. 

Haha no, sorry redman, you must be in our service area. I still have to create a page with contest details, limitations, and all that fancy stuff.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

hey nice site hows the radio ads doing for you? i thinking about doing something like that if you dont mind what did that cost you?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

pm sent snowguys


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

IMAGE;635849 said:


> hey here is my new website.
> 
> f a r g o s n o w DOT c o m ( remove the spaces) please dont repost the website name on plowsite without the spaces.
> 
> Its about 95% done, I just have to do some work on the rotating ad spaces. Our radio commmercials can be heard on here also, click the link on the left side.


Looks good Image. Good thinking having the accuweather stuff there. Just a note, there is a miswording in your Commercial section.

_"The defeats the purpose of being in business in the first place." _This sentence doesn't make sense.

Also, you've got "our" twice in your bulleted points.

Join *our our *growing list of satisfied customers


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

MSS Mow;637742 said:


> Looks good Image. Good thinking having the accuweather stuff there. Just a note, there is a miswording in your Commercial section.
> 
> _"The defeats the purpose of being in business in the first place." _This sentence doesn't make sense.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will fix that this evening.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

looks good! how the heck did you get the weather on there? ive been trying to get accuweather on my site no for 15 minutes and it says i cant open the file extension, did you have this problem?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

terrapro;637992 said:


> looks good! how the heck did you get the weather on there? ive been trying to get accuweather on my site no for 15 minutes and it says i cant open the file extension, did you have this problem?


I paid a friend to build the site 

I can do simple html stuff, so I can fix the spelling mistakes, change pictures, and stuff like that, but I asked Dan from LMS to build me a site because I knew he could do better then me.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

did a couple updates, just added an menu link bar, and made the form fields required (took some reading to figure that out lol).

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LoneCowboy;636529 said:


> Ok, one comment
> the commercial stuff is at the bottom. most people won't see it. Everything should display or be linked from the top of the page. People rarely scroll down beyond their screen. (true, check it, professional designers know this).
> 
> You should either get commercial up top, or put a link or something
> JMHO


Hmmm, like scrolling down to find forums?

Or the new posts button?

Or when you want to type in a reply to a thread?

Professional designers you say?


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

me likey...but seriously nice site, this should definately pay for itself with more customers calling you


----------



## srg (Nov 11, 2008)

nice site!
easy navigation is key as people dont have patience to dig around


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I couldn't get the radio ads to open. Tried where ever I found the link. 

Good Looking site. Lots of information.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

QuadPlower;643141 said:


> I couldn't get the radio ads to open. Tried where ever I found the link.
> Good Looking site. Lots of information.


Thanks for the info. On my computer (running vista) when they are clicked they open Windows Media Player automatically and start playing.

However right now I am on a computer running XP and when I click the link it opens a new blank page with nothing there. However I can download them by right clicking the link and choosing "save target as" .

If you want to hear them you can download them that way.

I will look into seeing if it is something I can fix so it works with all browsers/systems easily.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

haha ok its fixed. Actually it was this computer, as I suspect it is with yours QuadPlower.

I went and clicked on the link again and Windows Media Player (WMP) opened and said I required an update. I downloaded the update (WMP 11) and now when I click the link it opens and runs just like it should.

So basically you just have to update WMP, and you may have to adjust the settings on it that "allow WMP to open content from the web" (that window popped up on me after the install, and I clicked ok)


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm running Vista and when I click on it, a web page address comes up at the bottom for like a 1/2 second and then it says DONE. But there is nothing there.

On a nother note, IT'S SNOWING HERE!! suppose to get 10" to the west of me, and .5" here which sucks.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

QuadPlower;643386 said:


> I'm running Vista and when I click on it, a web page address comes up at the bottom for like a 1/2 second and then it says DONE. But there is nothing there.
> 
> On a nother note, IT'S SNOWING HERE!! suppose to get 10" to the west of me, and .5" here which sucks.


On this computer it also shows a webpage address for a sec when i click it, and then about 4-5 sec's later WMP opens. I would check your WMP settings, I called my mom at work and she can hear it there, even on thier managed(alot of stuff blocked) network.

That snow sounds close enough to you that if I go outside and fart towards the east I may be able to blow it your way. I will give it a shot


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice site Image looks good,I like the radio ads you have there.:salute:


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I hate when its my fault. I played with the Windows Media Center and it works fine. 

Your fart wasn't strong enough to keep it coming. Snowed off and on and melted in between.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice site... definetly hits the residential market with impact. Curious what response you'll get from the radio ads -keep us posted.

Also... no one mentioned the online account management. I think this is HUGE -we do at least 50% of our household bills online. We are trying to implement this into our biz, but we are mainly commercial and have to figure out exactly what we want the customer to be able to access first.


----------

